
The underground story of Cobra, the 1980s’ illicit handmade computer - pcgamestime
http://detailsarea.com/underground-story-cobra-1980s-illicit-handmade-computer/
======
brudgers
The Arstechnika article,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15607791](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15607791)

------
eecc
It’s an Ars article, why not post that directly?

